# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Anone rent Villa right from an own?

## mjc12771

Has anyone rented a Villa directly from a owner (not thru a rental agency or website).  How did payment work and ever concerned about losing money or owner backing out?

----------

